# New Skete Monks and their dogs?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I got a friend that is looking to get a dog soon, GS, Dutch or Mal. He has had a few GS in the past and has spent time with the other breeds. He has bought up “The Monks of New Skete” to me a few times to me. 
Anyone have any info/ experience on these Monkey guys and their dogs? Health, temperament etc. 
I don’t know anything about them. 

If it is something non positive and you don’t want to post it please PM it to me 
http://www.newsketemonks.com/dogs.htm 
thanks!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have seen three of these dogs and all were healthy, and two were trained in PP. They were good dogs, nothing to jump up and down about, but if you were looking for a house dog, they fit the bill.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thanks, I didn’t even know if I would find someone who seen their dog. 
I found a few things. Doesn’t look like they are breed for work or show, just to be pets. Not looking for a sport dog or any kind of hard dog. Something for some hobby tracking or a little more. 
The pups aren’t too cheap… I think $2000.00 and more
I’m a bit concerned about health with the GS and I don’t trust these overly religious folk all too much.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have all of their books and IMHO they are excellent. Have some pages marked for reference actually. 

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...aps&field-keywords=monks+of+new+skete&x=0&y=0


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Carol it does look interesting, thanks


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

They are located about 3 hours from me. The last I heard, they wern't breeding any litters or had a long waiting list. Are you sure that they have any upcoming litters? I do think that they breed primarialy for pets.

FROM THEIR SITE: their site: We appreciate your interest in our dogs. Due to a surge in demand for our dogs, we are not able to accept applications for puppies at this time. We ask that you please check back at this website for announcements of when we will resume taking applications again.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

The ones I have known and known of are very nice pets. Very pretty dogs, good temperament, and from what I can tell, healthy. High priced though, for pet dogs. IMO.

molly


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

2000.00!! for pet quality pup can you write this off as a charitable tax donation to the monks.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

2k for just a pet? I'd have to agree with Molly on that being overpriced. If your friend is just looking for a dog to hang around with, they could get a GSD or GSD mix for next to nothing.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Anne Jones said:


> They are located about 3 hours from me. The last I heard, they wern't breeding any litters or had a long waiting list. Are you sure that they have any upcoming litters? I do think that they breed primarialy for pets.
> 
> FROM THEIR SITE: their site: We appreciate your interest in our dogs. Due to a surge in demand for our dogs, we are not able to accept applications for puppies at this time. We ask that you please check back at this website for announcements of when we will resume taking applications again.


I saw that as well, thanks


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The price is steep for a pet quality dog. So you’re paying 2g for a $500.00 dog…. That’s what happens when religion or government is involved. Maybe some of you breeders should have a monk or nun outfit hanging around


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I saw 2 recently. A male and a female. I thought they were a pretty sad example of GSDs. Ugly with bad temps. They have had a civil bite so i guess they do their jobs. The owners paid a chunk for them.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

eric squires said:


> I saw 2 recently. A male and a female. I thought they were a pretty sad example of GSDs. Ugly with bad temps. They have had a civil bite so i guess they do their jobs. The owners paid a chunk for them.


What do you mean by the civil bite being doing there job? Was it for the defense of the handler or family… a 1 in a million need? Or was it an unjustifiable uh oh bite? I don’t hear of too many justified bites for family dogs and they done seem as if they would be a LE dog
Thanks


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

They nailed a jogger that got too close. They were on leash and he ran up behind the owner with a ski mask on. The guy was an idiot as i had to deal with him after the bite. The bite was ruled justicified. As i said i did not personally care for the dogs, but the victim was an idiot. The dogs warned him by barking before biting.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Was the guy in the mask jogging or up to no good? I would think the dogs owner might have a problem over this happening. Where the dogs trained in bite work?


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

No just ob. Like i said the jogger was stupid. He thought he could run up behind the owner and dogs. The guy has a history in the neighborhood of screwing with peoples dogs. The owners are aware how lucky they are to get there dogs back and are doing more/ better ob.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> The price is steep for a pet quality dog. So you’re paying 2g for a $500.00 dog…. That’s what happens when religion or government is involved. Maybe some of you breeders should have a monk or nun outfit hanging around


This is a little o/t but there's been a wee bit of a row recently over here... monks down south responsible for a recipe (and production too I think) of 'Buckfast Wine' has just been linked to an increase in violent crime.... they're pee-ed off and are not pulling their product LOL


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

actually I thought the Monks' puppies were far more than $2000. I may be wrong, glad if I am.

molly


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I did see one in the 80s but who knows what they have done since then - that is a long time to refine a breeding program. That dog was a nervebag.

But then it was ONE dog.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Molly Graf said:


> actually I thought the Monks' puppies were far more than $2000. I may be wrong, glad if I am.
> 
> molly


I am pretty sure they are cost more as well, I just went conservative.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I have all of their books and IMHO they are excellent. Have some pages marked for reference actually.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...aps&field-keywords=monks+of+new+skete&x=0&y=0



Sorry for off topic but I heard mixed reviews of their training methods. I was curious what the collective group of trainers on this forum thought of their methods?


These guys have been around for forever and a day. When I got back into dogs and looked up the cost of their books I noticed now its exploded into tons of products and videos. As much chatter as I heard about them in pet forums I would imagine they would be asking a pretty penny for their dogs. Just b/c of their notoriety. 

On the other hand people pay Ridiculous money for Show dogs. SO why not these. Guess its another case of what the market will pay.

Chris I only met one of their dogs and it was a pup I was in HS and the girl who got it her dad would buy here whatever she wanted. Dog was hit by a car before it matured so I can't comment any more than that.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Sorry for off topic but I heard mixed reviews of their training methods. I was curious what the collective group of trainers on this forum thought of their methods?
> 
> 
> These guys have been around for forever and a day. When I got back into dogs and looked up the cost of their books I noticed now its exploded into tons of products and videos. As much chatter as I heard about them in pet forums I would imagine they would be asking a pretty penny for their dogs. Just b/c of their notoriety.
> ...


From what little I know of them, I believe their training methodology was based on the alpha theory, now a little out of date regarding Mr Mech. What is their training methodology now does anyone know ?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> From what little I know of them, *I believe their training methodology was based on the alpha theory, now a little out of date regarding Mr Mech.* What is their training methodology now does anyone know ?


 
Who is Mr. Mech and why is Alpha theory out of date? Has theis been discussed on WDF and if so what keys words for using search?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Who is Mr. Mech and why is Alpha theory out of date? Has theis been discussed on WDF and if so what keys words for using search?


I do recall reading some time back on WDF a thread regarding David Mech wolf biologist and researcher and his outdated wolf pack alpha male theory.... just google him, it would take time to seive through the threads, it's pretty self explanatory. He seems a pretty interesting guy....I'm having trouble with my internet connection but I'll post a couple of links if I can get around.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

They should train the dogs to walk around with those money collecting baskets 10 times during church. Chances are the dogs won’t slip a few bucks in to their own pockets. 
 I wonder if the dogs drink regular water or holly water. 
I can go on but I’ll stop here for now


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> They should train the dogs to walk around with those money collecting baskets 10 times during church. Chances are the dogs won’t slip a few bucks in to their own pockets.
> I wonder if the dogs drink regular water or holly water.
> I can go on but I’ll stop here for now


 
hell... they'll probably be selling bottles of Buckfast. There's just something about the title of that wine....


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

"When it comes to bullshit a buisness man cannot hold a candle to a clergy man"--George Carlin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o

The Monks of New Skete have tapped into the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Downey said:


> "When it comes to bullshit a buisness man cannot hold a candle to a clergy man"--George Carlin
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o
> 
> The Monks of New Skete have tapped into the best of both worlds.


That was good


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

that was real good


----------

